

Groovy SQL – an easy way to database scripting - Sandvand
http://www.schibsted.pl/2015/06/groovy-sql-an-easy-way-to-database-scripting/

======
vorg
Groovy makes a good scripting language for Java, like Bash does for Linux, and
this article gives a good example of such use. When people try to build
systems in Groovy, as has been promoted by the Groovy backers especially since
v 2.0, they run into trouble, as they would if they tried to write a system
using Bash.

